# Attach bands?



## skip (Jan 16, 2013)

What make and length and were can I purchase bands to put my new bands on Staples? I didn't know if I could just use what I find around the house. Thanks, Skip


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Most any rubber bands will do for attaching bands to your frame. Personally, I like #32 size bands for the purpose. Staples is a good source, or any office supply store.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## skip (Jan 16, 2013)

I didn't know if there was some super duper hopefully magic band I needed to use. You made it simple thank you, Charles.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

You can also cut old bands into strips and use them.


----------



## skip (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks tree fork but I would probably end up cutting myself need ready made. Skip


----------

